
Design pattern in simple examples - gasull
http://www.go4expert.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5127
======
watmough
I strongly, strongly dislike this type of article.

With the effort that you need to expend to understand this guff, you could be
up and writing concurrent functional programs in Scheme, or Clojure, or Scala.
There are plenty of great tutorials out there.

Agreed, if you are stuck in some dreary code-mine (bad lighting, cubes, people
with MBAs), these design patterns are a balanced part of the means of
communication with architecture astronauts, but if you have access to more
expressive languages, then most of these things are just 'how you do it'.

